# "all hell breaks loose"



## alini

Olá a todos!

Não consigo pensar em uma tradução que adapte bem a expressão "all hell breaks loose".
O contexto é uma pessoa contando sua experiência profissional como esportista radical, então é uma mistura de excitação e adrenalina, mas tendo controle da situação.

Agradeço qualquer contribuição.


----------



## Vanda

Oi Alini,

Vamos ver como a definição da expressão pode nos ajudar:
(all) hell breaks loose = 
 great confusion and excitement suddenly develops. _All hell broke loose when the mayor proposed a 10% pay cut for city employees. _

Vi em algum lugar ''o diabo andar à solta'', só que nesse caso refere-se mais a coisas funestas.
*andar o diabo à solta** = sucederem vários casos desastrosos ou funestos**; *


----------



## alini

Oi, Vanda. 
Sim, já tinha visto essa definição e algumas sugestões, mas realmente "o diabo anda à solta" não é adequado no contexto.

A frase é:
_When you first hit the accelerator coming onto the pit lane, turn the limiter off, all hell breaks loose.

_Pensei em algo como "a coisa pega fogo", mas não está me soando muito bem.


----------



## Insanitos

Pois é, como a Vanda disse, parece ser algo como "a coisa esquenta!" - "A coisa ficou feia quando o prefeito propôs um corte de 10% no salário dos funcionários da cidade."
"O lance esquenta quando os competidores chegam à reta final!" e por aí vai...


----------



## mglenadel

"Quando você pisa fundo no acelerador entrando nos boxes, desliga o limitador e aí o bicho pega."


----------



## coolbrowne

Neste caso específico (viva o contexto! ):





Vanda said:


> _All hell broke loose when the mayor proposed a 10% pay cut for city employees._


Quando o prefeito propôs uma redução salarial de 10% para os servidores municipais, *deu o maior rebu*.

Mas, como falta contexto na pergunta inicial, não dá para saber se serviria naquele caso...

Até mais ver...


----------



## mglenadel

coolbrowne said:


> Mas, como falta contexto na pergunta inicial, não dá para saber se serviria naquele caso...



A Alini postou:


alini said:


> _When you first hit the accelerator coming onto the pit lane, turn the limiter off, all hell breaks loose._


----------



## Vós

mglenadel said:


> "Quando você pisa fundo no acelerador entrando nos boxes, desliga o limitador e aí o bicho pega."



Baseado no nobre colegal mglenadel eu colocaria como a chapa esquenta.


----------



## mglenadel

"Chapa esquenta" é bom. Eu só evitaria coisas como "pega fogo" porque, sendo carros de corrida (eu acho, pelo 'pit lane'), pode parecer horrivelmente literal, tipo Niki Lauda.


----------



## Intus Legere

"A chapa esquenta" não seria algo peculiarmente brasileiro?

[EDIT]

Ignore. Quem fez a pergunta também é brasileiro, então pouco importa.


----------



## coolbrowne

Sim, eu vi esta frase, obrigado:





mglenadel said:


> A Alini postou:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alini said:
> 
> 
> 
> _When you first hit the accelerator coming onto the pit lane, turn the limiter off, all hell breaks loose._
Click to expand...

Mas isto não é contexto, apenas _texto_. Em foros de tradução, o conceito de contexto é bem complicado; as variações e sutilezas são incríveis. Ao participar do vários foros do _*WR*_, é interessante ver os muitos esforços feitos para educar os "_foreiros_" quanto a esse conceito tão escorregadio. Se me permitem, gostaria de recomendar uma das melhores exposições que já encontrei, que é esta aqui no foro italiano-inglês.

A presente discussão ilustra bem as variações e armadilhas do contexto. A expressão "all hell breaks loose" não é extremamante precisa. No caso dos servidores municipais, ela indica que os mesmos se revoltaram, mas não se sabe se houve briga, vandalismo, protestos vocais, ação política, sabe-se lá o quê. Contudo, por sorte, "deu o maior rebu" tem o mesmo grau de imprecisão, ou seja, a tradução é perfeita. Já no caso desta pergunta, escolher "deu o maior rebu" iria indicar que a confusão implicada referir-se-ia aos mecânicos e demais pessoas no boxe, talvez sugerindo uma correria geral, a la "salve-se quem puder". (Por aí já se vê como a falta de contexto estimula a especulação). Acontece que eu acho que não é este o sentido mas, outra vez, é apenas minha intuição; não chega nem perto de ser uma tradução. Desconfio que o que sai do normal é algo com o motor ou com o carro, e aí "deu o maior rebu" não serve. Quando tivermos o contexto, quem sabe vamos aprender extamente o que sai do normal e então poderemos encontrar (com certo grau de certeza) uma expressão que realmente se aplique.

Mais uma vez, obrigado


----------



## Macunaíma

Eu acho que "all hell breaks loose" não é uma expressão que exija tanto contexto assim, porque as possibilidades de tradução são até bastante limitadas e mais ou menos correlatas - todas evocando confusão, perda de controle e, metaforicamente, talvez um pouco de excitação. Uma frase já bastaria, e, no caso da frase dada, bastou. Quando todo mundo tiver de escrever um tratado de semiologia para fazer um tópico no WR, o fórum se esvazia.


----------



## mglenadel

É verdade que sem que se explique que tipo de _hell broke loose_, é difícil de se chegar a uma conclusão sobre como traduzir.


----------



## coolbrowne

Tem toda a razão:





mglenadel said:


> É verdade que sem que se explique que tipo de _hell broke loose_, é difícil de se chegar a uma conclusão sobre como traduzir.


Uma das vantagens que vejo nestes foros liguísticos é que volta-e-meia encontro uma nova acepção ou conotação para uma expressão que julgava conhecer bem. É bom porque mantém clara na mente as minhas limitações. Lembra o dito em inglês: "When all you have is a hammer, everything looks like a nail" ou a parábola dos sete sábios e o elefante.

No caso desta pergunta, a referência mecânica sugere que "confusão" ou "falta/perda de controle" talvez não se aplique. Evito especular para não acrescentar à confusão reinante. É preciso ter paciência e esperar que *alini* nos ajude.


----------



## Macunaíma

Se complicarmos demais, a coisa se desvirtua. É possível desvelar camadas e camadas de significado numa expressão indefinidamente, se pôr a especular, citar Saussure, Derrida (para quem o contexto também é um texto), Beckett (para quem a tentativa de se comunicar levava inevitavelmente ao absurdo, que era a impossibilidade da comunicação tornada patente) e assim em diante. A gente tem de partir do pressuposto de que existe uma simplicidade, uma certa inteligibilidade e, no caso aqui, traduzibilidade das palavras._ Let's keep it simple._


----------



## marta12

A espressão no contexto dado não poderá querer dizer: que há uma sensação de perigo iminente?


----------



## okready

Que tal "Deus nos acuda"?


----------



## alini

Obrigada a todos pela discussão e desculpe a minha demora: estava uma correria por aqui e só agora pude parar para responder ao tópico. Mas li todas as contribuições e agora deixo aqui meus dois cents:

Aos que questionaram uso, contexto e texto, o que disse era toda a informação que tinha. Achei que não causaria tanta confusão, mas, concordando com Macunaíma aí em cima, Beckett estava certo e ficamos todos esperando Godot.

Repito: "era uma pessoa contando sua experiência profissional como esportista radical, *então é uma mistura de excitação e adrenalina, mas tendo controle da situação*". O texto faz parte de uma apresentação bastante "recortada" de uma peça publicitária, cujo mote geral é esse: adrenalina, excitação, energia. Eu já fiz a ressalva sobre manter controle para que não se especulasse sobre um "rebu" nos moldes de tormenta, qualquer que seja. Eu não especifiquei que era sobre uma corrida de automóveis - talvez uma falha -, mas como algumas pessoas perceberam, algumas imagens do texto dão essa impressão: pit lane, limiter, accelerator... Mas talvez não tenha deixado isso muito claro. Desculpem-me se foi esse o caso.

Das sugestões, todas muito bem-vindas, as que entendi mais adequadas ao que precisava são "a coisa/chapa esquenta" e "o bicho pega". Ainda assim, tenho a impressão de que são registros de uma variedade do Rio de Janeiro, a primeira mais que a segunda. Peço que me corrijam se eu estiver errada. Apesar da ressalva muito pertinente do mglenadel, "a coisa pega fogo" me soa mais... "nacional", por não me ocorrer explicação melhor. Dentro da lógica do texto, em que outras referências se juntam para dar essa ideia da adrenalina, fico pensando que *talvez* não fique de tão mau gosto e até mais interessante em um texto que tem o intuito de ser bem recebido no Brasil todo, sem marca de regionalismo. Até consigo pensar no "pegar fogo" como uma metáfora dos pneus contra o asfalto em alta velocidade, no melhor (?) estilo "velozes e furiosos". Ou talvez "De volta para o futuro". Até porque, como a frase dá a entender, ele está falando exatamente do momento em que desliga o limitador de velocidade e passa pela linha de largada (e não box, como vi alguém dizer aí em cima), já autorizado para a corrida. 

Enfim, mais uma vez obrigada.


----------



## mglenadel

Ah, mas 'pit lane' é os boxes, ou mais precisamente a pista que passa na frente dos boxes. A reta dos boxes, por outro lado, é o pedaço da pista que passa paralelo aos boxes.


----------



## alini

mglenadel said:


> Ah, mas 'pit lane' é os boxes, ou mais precisamente a pista que passa na frente dos boxes. A reta dos boxes, por outro lado, é o pedaço da pista que passa paralelo aos boxes.



mglenadel, você tem razão! Fiquei tão focada no hell breaking loose que passei reto pela pitlane. Isso que dá misturar pressa, volume de trabalho e fim de semana


----------



## mglenadel

O limitador é algo que é usado nos boxes, porque a velocidade no pit lane é limitada, por uma questão de segurança, e o piloto o aciona quando entra e o desativa quando sai. (Em algumas outras categorias, como F-Indy, cujos carros são turbocomprimidos, também há um limitador que controla a pressão do turbo, mas este não é controlável pelo piloto

Foi por isso que eu imaginei que era dentro dos boxes, para que ele pudesse desativar o limitador, uma vez que não faz sentido usar o limitador durante a corrida.


----------



## Vanda

Só pra acrescentar mais dúvidas,  ''o bicho pega'' ou ''vai pegar'' é nacional, principalmente depois daquele desenho animado que passa e repassa na TV.


----------



## alini

mglenadel said:


> O limitador é algo que é usado nos boxes, porque a velocidade no pit lane é limitada, por uma questão de segurança, e o piloto o aciona quando entra e o desativa quando sai.
> 
> Foi por isso que eu imaginei que era dentro dos boxes, para que ele pudesse desativar o limitador, uma vez que não faz sentido usar o limitador durante a corrida.



Sim... pelo que entendi do texto, ele fala sobre quando acelera saindo dos boxes (ou do pit lane) e desliga o limitador, entrando na pista. O "all hell breaks loose", parece, é a dose de excitação que bate nesse primeiro momento em que o piloto opera para o carro ganhar velocidade. 

E é: acho que você está certo sobre o pit lane.


----------



## alini

Vanda said:


> Só pra acrescentar mais dúvidas,  ''o bicho pega'' ou ''vai pegar'' é nacional, principalmente depois daquele desenho animado que passa e repassa na TV.



Confesso que tive que olhar no Google para saber do desenho O_O 
Acho que preciso assistir mais TV


----------

